# Walkway edging and dry cement



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

*I think it's called Pave Edge*

I got mine at Anchorage Sand and Gravel, so I'd try someplace like that instead of Lowe's or HD. More of a builders supply place. They have a website too, just search for Pave Edge and you'll find it, it works great. As far as cementing goes, make sure you have a good compacted base of D-1 or you'll get cracks as the whole things settles, which it will. You'll probably want a plate compactor from a rental shop. I live in Anchorage, so I used brick pavers to do a patio last year, that way they can heave when the ground freezes and drop back into place in the summer without it being too lumpy and no cracks! Plus the Pave Edge keeps everything in place.
Good Luck!


----------

